# 2X4 Tables



## pineguy

Going to build a few cabin pieces. 2X4 framed coffee table and end table. Anyone have any experience with this with any clever ideas to pass along? If not its ok. This is my first time building these. I will be adding photos to this thread as I build them for anyone interested.


----------



## Dominick

2x4 cabin tables? Are they for a cabin?


----------



## Brian T.

I build lots of tables from freight pallets with extra wood slats and 2x4 or 4x4 legs.
They live in the back yard. Some are "potting tables" for starting cuttings of grape vines, shrubs and so on. Some are for for the wet and mucky business of stone carving. Some are really BASH-worthy for cleaning off pieces of western red cedar logs to assess their suitability as carving wood.
I tend to overlook coffee-cup ring stains.


----------



## Dominick

Robson Valley said:


> I build lots of tables from freight pallets with extra wood slats and 2x4 or 4x4 legs.
> They live in the back yard. Some are "potting tables" for starting cuttings of grape vines, shrubs and so on. Some are for for the wet and mucky business of stone carving. Some are really BASH-worthy for cleaning off pieces of western red cedar logs to assess their suitability as carving wood.
> I tend to overlook coffee-cup ring stains.


Yea but aren't you worried about chemicals an toxic material on them. 
On Bernie's thread (pallet wood) sounds like you were against them. Lol
Just curious.

You said: Agreed = who knows what's on old pallets.


----------



## TimesNewRoman

2X4 is awesome because it's cheap! It makes for pretty good patio furniture as well. 

Built this bench out of 2X4 (and some 1X6 for the planter box) and it cost all of like $20.00


----------



## Chris Curl

if you are going use 2 2x4s glues togehter for legs, and plan to make mortise and tenon joints, you can cut matching dados in each 1/2 of the leg befor ethe glue up. that makes short work of the mortises.


----------



## pineguy

good info thanks. These will be inside tables though, kind of like this.


----------



## pineguy




----------



## pineguy




----------



## pineguy

C:\Users\owner\Pictures\2x4 table.png


----------



## pineguy

I guess I dont know how to post a picture


----------



## Al B Thayer

pineguy said:


> Going to build a few cabin pieces. 2X4 framed coffee table and end table. Anyone have any experience with this with any clever ideas to pass along? If not its ok. This is my first time building these. I will be adding photos to this thread as I build them for anyone interested.


I would strongly suggest if you have a planer, surface all sides of the lumber before building. Use something that won't rot easy. If you don't surface, the frustration of joining will be a pain in the butt. Having the 2x4 look isn't very appealing even for the cabin setting. After surfacing you will remove the overly rounded corners and it will still have a 2x4 look but will work and look so much better.

Al









This set up table was built with yellow pine. You can see it was made with 2 by material but went together like a hardwood project.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Tommie Hockett

pineguy said:


> I guess I dont know how to post a picture


It took me a minute to figure it out too bud don't worry. There is a tutorial on here somewhere, but the long and short of it is go down to "manage attachments " click it then click "browse" click desired pic and click "open" then "upload" you can also only upload 5 pics at a time


----------



## Kahlua

pineguy said:


> I guess I dont know how to post a picture


You can either upload it to the site, or if you're posting pics from another website, simple do this: {img}url.jpg{/img} Just use [] instead of {} and all will be well.


----------

